
Smartyparse: dynamic object-oriented binary packing and unpacking in python - nbadg
https://github.com/Muterra/py_smartyparse
======
nbadg
I'm the dev behind this, happy to answer questions. Also, oops, forgot to mark
it as Show HN.

